# Herbal teas



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi everyoneI'm having to give up hot chocolate - oh no - having already had to give up coffee,alcohol and soft drink. I've been drinking herbal tea in a minor way, but some irritatesme and some doesn't. Suggestions for teas that haven't irritated people please!eg chamomile? peppermint? licorice?ThanksEmily


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

EMILY:I am, like, totally NOT: "Mr. Herbal Tea".However, I suspect that Jan P., RD, probably has some insights into said warm herbal beverages.Maybe tickle her by her email to lookee here and maybe she will provide what I cannot.Now, you wanna talk about imported beer?







MNL


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

Hi Kat, Im a big herbal tea fan I usually drink Rooibos (Redbush)tea dont know if you get that outside SA but also drink lots of peppermint/ ginger tea where I take peppermint leaves or ginger root and pour hot water over let it stand for a bit and drink, chamomile is nice and relaxing, fennel tea is good as well licorice can be a problem depending on what you are (has some laxative properties)I also like lemon in hot water as an alternative to tea.


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks guys : ) I've got some chamomile and some peppermint so I'll give those a go : )By the way, Mike, I've ordered those books off amazon and I've got some ibsacol making its way through the post to me...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I can vouch for the fact that chamomile is good for relaxing you and thus helping your IBS and uh- hum your libido


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Now yer talkin'...


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

LOL


----------



## JulesH (Jun 20, 2002)

I tried mango "bubble tea" recently. It was amazing! Bubble tea is a Chinese tea with tapioca pearls in it. You drink it with an enormous straw and suck the pearls up. Yum!


----------



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Chamomile good for your libido huh? Learn something new every day. Explains things....That tapioca drink sounds nice. I might have a go making some of my own. Is tapioca a gluten free safe thing? Does anyone know?







I'm just going to have to keep writing posts until I've used all these graemlins at least once....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Just don't EVER mix the chamomille tea with that Bubble Tea!


----------

